

PHP Dark Arts: Daemonizing a Process - vital101
http://www.re-cycledair.com/php-dark-arts-daemonizing-a-process

======
shaunxcode
Is there any advantage to this v.s. using
<http://pear.php.net/package/System_Daemon> ?

